# Refrigerant adding



## liiisa (Sep 21, 2021)

Hi Just to get a second opinion.

When adding refrigerant to a chiller fridge or freezer, you add via the suction line on the Compressor
1. Add the refrigerant slowly, as the unit is running, and watch the gauge PSI.

That's all I want to check, the above please, thank you.


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

Yes through the suction line, as far away from the compressor as you can, so as not to slug it with liquid refrigerant.


----------

